# The Canadian Air Wing in Afghanistan



## RackMaster (Aug 31, 2009)

Great "Official" video on the Canadian air assets deployed now.



> *The Canadian Air Wing in Afghanistan*
> 
> Though the Canadian Air Force has been involved in operations in Afghanistan for several years the introduction of the Canadian Air Wing in Afghanistan is creating greater capability and organization of air assets. The Air Wing aims to coordinate and maximize the capabilities of assets that are already in theatre, such as with the unmanned aerial vehicles in use since 2003, as well as introduce new platforms, like the Griffon and Chinook helicopters, to further operations in Afghanistan and reducing the need for ground transport.
> 
> Canadian Forces Combat Camera video



http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=66a_1249090394


----------

